# LIDL Sonderausgabe #sommerliebe **für alle Sophia Thomalla Fans**



## dante_23 (18 Apr. 2016)

Hallo,
aktuell liegen in den LIDL-Filialen kostenlose Broschüren zum Thema #sommerliebe aus, mit den Schwerpunkten Gesundheit, sowie Fashion.
Im Heft selbst sind einige tolle Bilder von Sophia abgedruckt, zudem gibt sie hier und da ein paar Tipps.
Insgesamt macht das Heft einen sehr guten Eindruck - es ist hochwertig verarbeitet, und hat 60 Seiten.

Ein wirklicher Geheimtipp 

Gruß,
dante


----------



## Death Row (18 Apr. 2016)

Vielleicht "erbarmt" sich einer, das zu holen und einzuscannen


----------



## Alen (24 Apr. 2016)

Ein Werbeheft als Geheimtipp, auch nicht schlecht!


----------

